# Midges



## rusty13 (Feb 22, 2013)

can anyone tell me how to get rid of these pest ive got a 155 gallon 300 gallon of filtrete no drift wood and no live plants i tryed coppersafe it failed and i leave lights off and do routine clenings any suggestionswould be great!


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

if your midges are the same as over here, when im out in the field on exercise and we get attacked, i spark up a ciggerette haha


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im not sure what midges are to you.








im sure i know them by a different name but midges to me are mosquito like insects....can you post a pic or describe further?


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

yea thats a midge in my eyes, biting crawling flying motherfuckers!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yes sir...mosquitos/midges...2 of the more annoying animals on the planet. one i wouldnt mind seeing on the indangered species list..or extinct list...


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

they could all die the most painfullest death ever, im talking ripped apart by guppies... and id be happy


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i think this thread just about flew off the tracks.

OP are you still having issues?


----------

